# Liteville 301 Fahrer aus BT gesucht...



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. März 2007)

Hallo,
Ich hatte vor paar Wochen mal in Bayreuth einen Fahrer auf nem Liteville 301 dort beim Feustel in Aichig gesehen, vielleicht kennt den ja jemand oder noch besser wäre, wenn er selbst hier unterwegs ist. Bitte melde dich 

Ich will mir auch evtl. eins holen jedoch bin ich mir noch unschlüssig wegen der Größe und da könnte man sich ja vielleicht mal treffen damit ich probesitzen könnte, falls es eins in meinem Größenbereich wär.

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen können würde.


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2007)

was suchst du denn für eine größe? evtl. ist es ne idee mal nach nrünberg zu kommen da hier einige größen vor ort rumfahren 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. März 2007)

Das wäre auch ne Idee, nur weiß ich im Moment auch nicht so genau, was ich will, schwanke derzeit zwischen LiteVille 301 und Specialized Stumpjumper FSR PRO...
Beide wären schwarz anodisiert, jedoch ist der doch recht hohe Preis und das lange Oberrohr beim LiteVille 301 der Erzeuger einer gewissen Skepsis, wiederrum aber die komplett versenkbare Sattelstütze ein voller Pluspunkt...

L oder XL, eins von beiden wärs beim LV.


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2007)

wie groß bist du denn? und wenn du was gegen das lange oberrohr vom liteville sagst, wieso dann kein M? oder bsit du so ein sitzriese?

coffee


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. März 2007)

Naja, bin so ca. 188cm hoch, bräuchte schon nen 49cm hohen Rahmen...da wäre das m schon sehr grenzwertig! L wäre nen Tick zu tief und XL nen Tick zu lang...
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur sehr an die kurzen FR Oberrohre gewöhnt, naja, mal sehn.


----------



## rex_sl (5. März 2007)

beim liteville is aber auch die syntace p6 dabei.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. März 2007)

Sicher sicher, nur bin ich bei der auch total skeptisch.
Ich brauche einen Abstand von ca 74-76 cm von Tretlagermitte zur Satteloberkante um richtig bergauf pedalieren zu können (und Kondition, die ich nicht habe ). Beim M Rahmen ist das Sattelrohr mit 43cm angegeben, also muss ich die Stütze 31cm herausziehen, was sicher sehr komisch aussieht und bei 0,1t nicht so gut für die Carbon-Stütze ist IMHO. Naja, dann doch den L oder XL nehmen, oder das Stumpi FSR...


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2007)

würde aber keinesfalls ein XL nehmen. bei dir reicht das L dann locker.

coffee


----------



## E36/8 (8. März 2007)

Servus,
ich fahr das Stumpjumper Modell 05 in Größe L. Hab die gekröpfte Standard-Sattelstütze, weche auf den Bilder zu sehen ist, im Dezember gegen eine gerade getauscht und spätestens jetzt ist das Bike perfekt.  
Nen Marathon/Touren Rahmen ist ja eh länger als der von nen FR-Bike ...also schließe ich mich mal der Coffee an und rate ich von XL ab!


----------

